# TCL Roku 4K TV Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is happy to announce another big contest open to both Home Theater Shack members and guests. This contest is slightly different than ones of the past: it’s hosted by our sister site (AVS Forum), and they’ve invited us to join-in the fun! 

For the next three months, contest entrants will have a shot at winning one of three TCL 55UP130 55-inch LCD 4K/UHD Roku TVs. These televisions not only offer cutting edge 4K technologies, but they also come loaded with onboard Roku streaming capability!

To enter, simply click on the contest entry link below. Similar to our last contest, you’ll be asked to provide some basic contact information. No payment or purchase is required to win and your personal information will not be used for marketing purposes (unless you choose to opt-in to allow TCL to send you emails). You don’t even need to be a member of Home Theater Shack, although we encourage you to become a member of our highly respected audio and video community.

The contest period extends from April 12- June 30, 2016, and one winner will be selected at the end of each month (April, May, and June). Entrants are only eligible to enter once, and all contestants are only required to enter once to be eligible for each of the three drawings.

Ready to roll the dice and enter? Click *here* to fill out the contest entry form.

For complete terms and conditions of the contest, click *here*.

To learn more about TCL TVs, click *here*.

Feel free to discuss the contest below...and thank you for being a member of Home Theater Shack. Good luck!!:T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Done, Thank You Roku


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And its open to Canadians as well! Thank you


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, another great giveaway!!! Thanks HTS & Roku!

And I didn't know AVS was our sister forum. How about that! It's OK I guess, they have to be second to somebody!:smile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Wow, another great giveaway!!! Thanks HTS & Roku!
> 
> And I didn't know AVS was our sister forum. How about that! It's OK I guess, they have to be second to somebody!:smile:



Both are owned by the same parent company, Vertical Scope.


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

Sister sites and a nice contest. Thank you.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Entered....:TT


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Entered and thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Folks! The May contest period is upon us...if you haven't already registered to win, then what are you waiting for?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Entered. Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Entered. Boom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


utstanding:


----------



## shawnlim (May 3, 2016)

Is this even real?
I have entered but they only ask a few questions...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Most definitely... It's real.


----------

